# First Box



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Here's a cutlery box I've just finished (phew!) which is why I've been so quiet recently. In keeping with previous comments, here's a brief description of how I went about it.
The outer box and the inner trays have mitred corners done with a compound mitre saw fitted with an 80 tooth thin kerf blade which gave good clean cuts. The box and trays side panels were first given a dado cut to take the bases then glued with the bases in place. The cuts for the keys were made on the RT with a straight bit. The centre panel of the top is from recycled tongue & groove panelling with edge banding in figured timber also t & g'd to the centre panel - the edge banding has mitred corners and was shaped with a long radius 'thumbnail' bit on the RT.
The inner trays have MDF bases and cutlery holders as the whole lot was flocked (thanks to all the members who gave me tips on where to find flocking kits!).
The timber is Rimu with Heart Rimu for the lid edge banding while the keys and top inlay are Ash. The top inlay was done with a 1/8" downcut spiral bit using a plunge router.
The whole lot was finished with Danish Oil with a final coat of Briwax (beeswax & carnauba oil).
Heck! I forgot to mention the feet. After being given a rabbet cut on the reverse side for the box to sit on, they were shaped by double sided taping them to an MDF template and cut using a piloted straight bit - after ruining one foot I realised it was a good idea to cut downhill, stop halfway and reverse the piece to cut downhill from the other direction. The feet were given a mahogany stain then finished like the box.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Geordie

I see you got your flock kit , If this is your 1st. box can't wait to see the 2nd.one 
It's almost a shame to take the silver ware out and use it 

Very nice job ....

Bj 

------


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Okay Geordie.....

Come in and show us all up, even the pros  

WOW! That is some extremely nice and very complicated work for a "first" box. Makes my first one look like childs play. You sure this is your "first" box?

Geordie, stick with this, you are a natural!

Beautiful work :sold:


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Georgie that is a beautiful box and nice work. Excellent for a first or a 20th! The inlay turned out great! Keepem coming.

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Geordie,

Beautiful BOX!!

Nice JOB!!

Are those fancy "box joints" or the result of fancy splines?
Whatever it is, it really gives it a nice touch!

Thank you for showing it.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job Geordie! Now don't you feel ashamed for showing us all up?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice for a first box Geordie. I hope my first one turns out that nice. Keep up the great work.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Thats a great box Geordie. I really enjoy being able to see projects and "timber" from around the world, right here in my living room.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Geordie, I can hear you're tail wagging from across the Tasman! and so it should be, what a beautiful job, I think from now on we are all going to have to lift our game.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks very much Guys. I'm pleased with it as a first attempt but like most of us can with our work I can see the flaws! Still, a good learning experience. Thanks again for the nice comments.


----------

